# Inspector Timothy Charles Barnes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Inspector Timothy Charles Barnes

*North Carolina Division of Motor Vehicles License and Theft Bureau
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Wednesday, July 28, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, July 28, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Inspector Timothy Barnes suffered a fatal heart attack shortly after completing physical training at the NCDMV License and Theft Bureau inspector training program.

He was transported to Mission Hospital in Asheville after collapsing and passed away a short time later.

Inspector Barnes had served with the NCDMV License and Theft Bureau for only nine weeks. He had previously served with the Nash County Sheriff's Office for 10 years.
Agency Contact Information
North Carolina Division of Motor Vehicles License and Theft Bureau
1100 New Bern Avenue
Raleigh, NC 24699

Phone: () -

_*Please contact the North Carolina Division of Motor Vehicles License and Theft Bureau for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Inspector.


----------



## Jrpatriot (Jun 5, 2010)

Rest In Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Inspector


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Rest Easy, Inspector.


----------

